# Hammer Style PDF's



## JLS:Survival

Does anyone have a PDF design they are willing to share for a hammer style hold sling shot? I would love one, Thanks guys!!


----------



## orcrender

The shared design section may have one of those.


----------



## M.J

Here's one from Joerg:
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/8771-the-six-circles-shooter-design-by-jorg-sprave/


----------



## tokSick

Here is Joërg' s Hammer Head picture








And this is what i made from that but it is not finished yet. I have to varnish it.


----------



## Hrawk

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/13114-the-mbbs-multi-band-budget-shooter/


----------



## newconvert

tokSick said:


> Here is Joërg' s Hammer Head picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is what i made from that but it is not finished yet. I have to varnish it.


and my version, this is a great design!


----------



## JLS:Survival

sweet, thanks


----------



## tokSick

newconvert said:


> Here is Joërg' s Hammer Head picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is what i made from that but it is not finished yet. I have to varnish it.


and my version, this is a great design!

View attachment 15838

[/quote]
Nice one


----------



## Dayhiker

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/14330-the-lever/

You could try this.


----------



## newconvert

tokSick said:


> Here is Joërg' s Hammer Head picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is what i made from that but it is not finished yet. I have to varnish it.


and my version, this is a great design!

View attachment 15838

[/quote]
Nice one
[/quote]
thank you sir, this was my first try at a real ss.


----------



## newconvert

Dayhiker said:


> http://slingshotforu...4330-the-lever/
> 
> You could try this.


this one looks great as well it will go on my list of to do's


----------



## mattardel

Look at my Feb. 12 New Designs post. I have a couple there.

(null)


----------



## mattardel

Look at my Feb. 12 New Designs post. I have a couple I designed there.

(null)


----------

